# Want my horse back/lessee claiming I owe her board.



## Aussiegirl71 (Jun 17, 2014)

:-( Will make this as short and concise as I can .....I own a nice QH mare that I leased to a "friend" several years ago, for the purpose of producing a foal for her to keep. Payment for the lease was to bred the mare to a stallion of my choice after she foaled ( Lessee paying all breeding related costs) and return the mare to me "in foal" after she weaned the foal my "friend" was keeping. This was a "verbal" agreement.......I thought I could trust this lady.......I had been her friend for 15 years.  She lived in Florida at the time. I live in Northern Indiana. Within a month of getting the mare she started asking me to sell the mare to her.....I told her "no" I wanted to have several foals out of her myself.
She used the mare as a trail horse. After 3 years and not having bred the mare.......I insisted that she do so as I really couldn't' wait any longer. She pleaded with me again to sell the mare to her AND told me I could still have a few foals out of her. I agreed....(I knew she loved the mare). I wrote up a very simple statement with the price of the mare and foals back.....she signed it and stated she would send the first payment in a few months. No payment was made... She moved to Tenn. made one attempt to breed the mare there but did not follow thought with Vet care and preg. check.....mare aborted . At that point I told her since she had not given me any money toward the mare that I was going to come pick her up and bring her back home..........Her response to me was "then you better bring a lot of board money with you "cause I have been taking care of this horse for a long time"


OK fellow horse persons.......... Can she actually charge me for keeping a horse she leased from me? Can I get my horse back with out spending a coupe thousand $ on a Lawyer and numerous trips to Tenn for court hearings? What happens in Tenn if I just go to her place, pull my mare out of the pasture, load her up and drive away? Any help would be SO appreciated.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

After 3 years, messy, very messy. I doubt you owe her any board because there was no agreement for that. However, you have a signed agreement with her, she breached it, now you have to go to court and get a court order to take back the horse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would get a court decree against her. It sounds like she would be calling the police.after you get the courts to award the horse back to you, just say whatever, I will be there to get the horse, go pick up your horse, and hand her a copy of the court decree.


----------



## bearkat (Sep 14, 2013)

if you know where the horse is, go get it and please don't tell her you are coming. The re-posses cars all the time. I let a guy at our barn use my horse for a couple of years and he was ****ed when I came to get him. I found out where the horse was and just took him out of the pasture. You may want to work behind the scenes and with a sheriff and have her served, but then she may move the horse and it will be difficult to find. Go get your horse. She never paid you anything, I doubt once you have the horse back in your possession she will have to spend the time and money trying to get the horse back. You could also speak with a lawyer and have a letter drawn up to send to her. Good luck!


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

She rode the horse for 3 years, I'd say it's right that she paid for the mare's care.

I don't know how it works in the US, do you have proof that the mare is still yours? Papers, microchip, witnesses? You should be able to go wherever this mare is and pick up the horse that you legitimately own, maybe with the help of a police officer or court order or whatever you can produce that you can show the BO and say "see, this horse is mine, I have the right to pick her up and leave"


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Just go get the horse. What is she going to do? She doesn't own the mare. You do, and I assume you have the paperwork to prove it. She has nothing saying you agreed to give her money for anything. She sounds like a con artist to me. First she tried to get away with keeping your horse and not paying for it. Now that you are calling her out on it and taking the horse back, she's trying to get money out of you. You have every right to go and get your horse, no notice or explanation needed.

Also, out of curiosity, when is the last time you saw your horse? Maybe I just am prone to thinking the worst of people, but I'd be suspicious she might actually have gotten a foal or two out of your mare and kept them for herself...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If she wants to get nasty, you could call the police on her for "stealing" your horse. 
1) You do not have a written lease agreement
2) The horse's registration papers are in your name (assuming the mare is registered)
3) She does not have a bill of sale to prove she bought the horse from you.

From the police's point of view, they would side with you because she has no proof. 

Go get your horse. Deal with the rest afterward. You'll probably end up going to court over it, but she can't stop you from getting your horse.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Legally you should be in the clear. Hope this all works out for you! ):


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

If you can prove you own the mare you are OK


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Any updates to this situation?


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

Following


----------



## ArkMoEq (Aug 16, 2014)

If you have proof that she is yours, truck yourself on over to Tenn and take your horse. If she has made no payment but refuses to return your horse, she is stealing the horse. Take all correspondence and paperwork with you, including any texts or calls about the horse, just in case the law gets involved.<br />
<font size="1"><i>Posted via Mobile Device</i></font>


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I'm with the others. Just go get her.

Worst case she doesn't have a case in court. Best case she just disappears after realizing you took her.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Agreed. Go get her and bring that paper she signed with you. Heck, call the cops on HER to insure there is no problems picking the horse up when you get there. Don't give her the opportunity to call them on you.


----------

